# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в России > Ищу работу >  Могу подменить в Сочи!

## Рафаэль Крушилин

_Могу подменить в Сочи , или отъезжающим музыкантам, или по свадьбам с 20 сентября по 10 октября от Адлера, до Лазаревки (Аппарат есть)!_ Тел:  8 918 303 05 30

----------


## antogani

Если честно, уже наболело. Надоели шумные посиделки на первых этажах. Поддержите пожалуйста петицию - http://chng.it/dwHtSm9yym . Чем больше людей поддержит, тем быстрее на это отреагирует власть.

----------

